# Orijen Large Breed Puppy



## Beachlover (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi everyone! I switched my pup from Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy wilderness formula to Orijen Large Breed Puppy and he is doing great. He was doing fine on Blue Buffalo also....but I really like Orijen and the ingredients in their food. 

I was just curious how many of you feed your pups Orijen and what do you think?


----------



## zxs107020 (Aug 29, 2017)

Beachlover said:


> I was just curious how many of you feed your pups Orijen and what do you think?


Right now I have a real dilemma. I have been feeding my 6 month old Dutch Shepherd Orijen puppy large since I got her in May. 

The issue is that, when I opened the last 2 bags (ordered from different websites) I noticed that the consistency and color of the food is different than it used to be. 

Also, my puppy contracted Giardia at the same time that I began feeding her from the new bag of Orijen. 

I know the two are unrelated (she probably got Giardia from drinking standing water in the backyard which I told her not to). Still, call me superstitious- but the combo of Giardia plus the change in color, consistency of the food led me to decide to try another brand. 

I have ordered Wellness Core puppy, which has the added benefit of being formulated to support immune growth. 

Im still pretty nervous about my decision though. As the old saying goes, "if it aint broke dont fix it." And Im wondering if the change is a good idea or not. I already feed her Wellness Core canned food 3 times a week. 

Anyway, thats my .02$. Id love to here more opinions about the two brands.


----------



## Azws6 (Sep 16, 2017)

Imo orijen is one of the best. Unfurtunately my 6mo had loose stools while on it. I have tried original and large breed both loose stools. Acana is GREAT ive tried the high energy and large puppy and free run duck. I keep changing because of the loose stools, and some pf them he is just not fond of em. All have great ingredients but so far the Acana free run duck looks like the one ill be sticking to. Hes chomping that down in 5 seconds lol! Finally ive found the food that he really looks forward to, others he just eats coz hes hungry


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Both of my dogs are fed Orijen Original formula and both do great. Jasmine will be 6 in November and has been eating Orijen since she was a puppy. Omen will be 6 months in about 2 weeks and was transitioned from Fromm LBP Gold to Orijen slowly and has been eating 100% Orijen for about a month now. 

I've had no problem with Orijen at all... Occasionally I'll get a bag that looks slightly different than normal, but it's never effected the dogs in any way. They eat and enjoy it as normal with no change in their digestion. 

I'm not a big fan of Wellness as a brand, though by ingredients it is a decent food. I do occasionally feed some of the Wellness '95%' canned foods as treats/meal toppers, but have never fed their dry food.


----------



## Stangbait (Sep 21, 2017)

We feed our dog a ratio of 2/3 Fromm Heartland Gold Large Breed Adult and 1/3 Orijen Six Fish. We found that feeding pure Orijen Six Fish alone gave her loose stool, but now her poops are perfect on this mixture. We haven't had any "off" or oily bags of Orijen Six Fish since they switched over to the US plant, they've all looked and smelled normal.


----------

